# My humping puppy



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

So, Dudley is just in his 11th week and he has already started humping legs and has a mad crush on his Chewbacca toy. Is this really early and normal? Suggestions on managing the behavior?


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

We received Peter at 12 weeks and he was already a humping fool. We just pushed him down off our leg, firmly said NO and gave him a toy, stick, or whatever to play with to change his attention to something else. Took a couple weeks of being consistent with this and has not happened since.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is over seven years old now, neutered. and will still try to hump one of his dog buddies on occasion. Just a firm "NO!" like Laidback1 said, will stop it. You have to make it clear that it's not acceptable behavior. For very young pups, the toy distraction is a good idea. And yes, I have seen really, really young puppies try it, too. Willie is a mature dog and doesn't need the toy... He knows what "NO" means.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its normal, puppies do it when they get over excited.
They just aren't sure how to handle the excitement, and then start humping something.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. We have been saying "NO" firmly and will continue.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I think we let it carry on for a bit too long on the basis that he was 'just a puppy'. We were very firm on no humping humans, but let him play however he liked when he met up with friends and they were all doing it. I think this made it a bit of a habit (or maybe he's just particularly humpy!), so we've had to work harder to get it under control as he's gotten older as dog walkers etc didn't like it. 

That said, I do think it's just a normal doggy behaviour, it's the humans that don't like to see it, the dogs will sort each other out in my opinion!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well This subject has been BIG ? in My Mind TOO!!!
Fergy began the humping bit at a very early age, it actually started on Pearls Head!
We got that stopped Ok. And we are very happy that he has never attempted to Hump a leg or any part of a Human. ( sit on yes... hump ...no)
HOWEVER... His pillow (dog bed) is a different matter altogether... If it were a dog, it would most certainly have had puppies by now!!
We stop him from the Humping thing, if we catch him at it. But there are times he just goes off by himself and does his thing.
We can always tell, because be comes in dragging his Penis behind him and then stands there whimpering with one hind leg up. I don't know if he is hurting, or just in the aftermath of elation??????? 
So far That Penis thing disappears after a bit, and he goes back to normal... 
If I see him humping his bed I firmly discourage it and "DISTRACT" him. But sometimes he just goes off in secret.
Fortunately... it is much less frequent now that he is nearly One, then about 4 months ago. ( I thought I had a really sick-o dog on my hands... and the penis thing was SCARY!! I Have always had girl dogs and I Had no Idea the thing got that BIG... and RED... OH MY ON A PUPPY !!
He is still intact and only seems to get really excited when we have been out with birds!


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

Jax started that behavior very young as well. Tried to hump me almost twice a day and the majority of the friends and family we had over. We would give him a firm NO and push him off and distract him with something else. 

I found he did it for attention/ play time, not to be dominant. So, distracting him with toys or playtime in the yard worked well. 

As he got older he started to hump his bed in the living room. We decided that was fine as long as he wasn't mounting us or dogs at the dog park. He continued to hump his bed probably once every couple days when he had energy to burn (he never did it to completion or anything) up until we got him neutered. 

I think he tried once soon after being neutered, but it had now been almost 2 months since being fixed and no more humping!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Tknafox,

What did you do when Fergy humped Pearls head? Did you let Pearl handle it? Rowan is a humping fool! He humps me, my fiance and Otto! I have distracted him but I'm not sure if I should let Otto handle it when he does it to him... 

Thanks!


----------

